# URC Complete Control help. Please....



## joonbug99 (Feb 24, 2011)

I am a home theater DIY'er and enjoy learning and tailoring my setup. I like to add things when time and money permit. ( the to rarely coincide. Lol). 

I currently have a URC MX-3000 with an MRF-350 base station and an RF-250 antenna. I learned to program the system via the URC MX-3000 Editor software. I love tinkering with the programming every so often and coming up with some unique macros. 

Ok.....ill get to my plea for help now....

I want to upgrade to controlling my theater via an ipad. I know I need a URC MRX-1. I have the URC CCP software. What I am not familiar with is the item called a "setup card" in the URC literature. It sounds like this is a licensing code or access key to link the MRX-1 to the idevices. 

1- is my interpretation of the "setup card" correct? And

2- Is this "setup card" information obtainable by the home theater DIY'er? 

I know there are probably a ton of other control products I could use to accomplish what I want to do but for some reason I like the URC products and would like to try and work this out first. Any advise would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

1. The pruchased setup card provides you with a code for programming.

2. I'm not sure if it is for dealers only or not, you will have to inquire.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would contact URC directly. In the past they have been helpful, but usually on an individual basis. They don't publish everything about their devices, trying to support the dealers that support their product.


----------

